

From Microsoft to Linux and back - viach
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sueddeutsche.de%2Fmuenchen%2Fmuenchner-stadtverwaltung-von-microsoft-zu-linux-und-zurueck-1.2090611&edit-text=&act=url

======
tim_m_locke
They haven't decided to switch back...yet.

~~~
norcimo5
Who knows what's actually happening in the background. This is total
speculation on my part, but maybe they got a deal from MS that they couldn't
refuse...

